# Standard breeders in the MA area?



## Emmerz (Mar 13, 2014)

Hello! I don't plan on getting a poodle for a long time, but I would like to research some breeders that are somewhat close so I can get an idea of their lifestyle/poodles in general.

I'd like a breeder that is in Massachusetts or New Hampshire. Maybe even Rhode Island, Maine or New York if it's close enough. 

Also, I really would like a breeder that does health tests for hip and eye and all of the essentials. And I'd love it if the puppies weren't extremely pricey ($800-$1000 max)

Thank you!


----------



## LibertyH (Jun 9, 2013)

Check out Crabapple Downs. I haven't worked with them personally (standards are too big for our constantly-traveling family) but I've heard fantastic talk about them. 

Good luck!


----------



## Emmerz (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank you very much! I've actually come across them before and am considering them. Thanks again!


----------



## mlucesita (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi Emmerz,
I would recommend you to check out the Poodle Club of Massachusetts breeding directory. That is where we started when we chose our breeder. 

Poodle Club of Massachusetts

You will find though that Spoo in this area are a bit more expensive (around the $2000) than what you are looking for. Good luck on your search.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

I bought my Rowdie in Massachusetts. From AleKai kennels. That was 11 years ago. He had wonderful dogs-poodles & dalmations. Have not kept in touch. My dog was a Ch. AleKai Mikimoto on Fifth grandbaby.


----------

